# كورس جامعة القاهرة autocad 2010



## eng moaaz (18 أبريل 2010)

اقدم لكم كورس جامعة القاهرة فى شرح برنامج autocad 2010 
شرح المهندس محمود عبد الرزاق . 
هذة الروابط : 
DAY_1
PART-1
INTRODUCTION (18.64 MB)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7606256/INTRO.rar.html
PART-2
LINE (7.78 MB)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7606280/LINE.rar.html
DAY_2
PART-1 (15.01 MB)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7606310/part1.rar.html
PART-2 (12.13 MB)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7606352/part2.rar.html
DAY_3
Part-1 (16.36 mb)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7606402/part1.rar.html
part -2 (26.78 mb)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7606452/part2.rar.html
Day_4
Part-1 (81.70 mb)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7611162/part1.rar.html

Part-2(88.38)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7612342/part2.rar.html
Part-3(70.66 mb)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7612592/part3.rar.html
Day_5
Part-1 (95.78 mb)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7666731/MAHMOUD0129050777.part1.rar.html
DAY_6
PART-2 (95.78 mb)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7673597/MAHMOUD0129050777.part2.rar.html
DAY_7
PART-3 (95.78 MB)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7673907/MAHMOUD0129050777.part3.rar.html
DAY_8
PART-4(95.78 MB)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7747171/MAHMOUD0129050777.part4.rar.html
DAY_9
PART-5(95.78 MB)
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7757969/MAHMOUD0129050777.part5.rar.html




الموضوع منقول للافادة .


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداجداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engineer.medo43 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## taha aref (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## m66666677 (19 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## احمد_سلوم (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ودالبخيت (19 أبريل 2010)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرآ 
 ووفقكم لما فيه خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرآ للـــــــــــــــبلاد والعبـــــــــــــــــــــــــاد


----------



## عونى وحيد (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكى اخى لكريم ولكن اجد صعوبة فى تحميل من اليوم السادس وحتى النهاية ياريت ترفعها على موقع اخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيد طه محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

شرح أكثر من رائع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, جزى الله خيرا مهندس محمود عبد الرازق و جزاك الله خيرا أخي على نشرها


----------



## eng moaaz (28 أبريل 2010)

ساحاول ان ارفع الروابط مرة اخرى ان شاء الله وشكرا على مروركم .


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 أبريل 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا مهندس معاذ أنت والمهندس محمود عبد الرازق ..ومع مزيد من الأفضل
_


----------



## الغندوور (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sendbad2011 (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## sendbad2011 (19 أغسطس 2010)

ف انتظار المزيد


----------



## taha aref (19 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## عونى وحيد (27 أغسطس 2010)

الاجزاء بداية من اليوم السادس وحتى التاسع لا تعمل بعد التحميل يرجى المعالجة لاهمية العمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## civil devel (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (28 أغسطس 2010)

شككرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mdsayed (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال طاهر (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير 
مشكووووووووور


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الفاضل ، ولكن لو تتفضل علينا وتعيد وضع العناوين في موقع اخر *بداية من اليوم السادس وحتى التاسع لا نها صعبة التحميل من هذه المواقع وحاولت كثيرا دون جدوى مع فائق الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## almass (26 سبتمبر 2010)

محمود ابو شاكر قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الفاضل ، ولكن لو تتفضل علينا وتعيد وضع العناوين في موقع اخر *بداية من اليوم السادس وحتى التاسع لا نها صعبة التحميل من هذه المواقع وحاولت كثيرا دون جدوى مع فائق الشكر والتقدير*



*نفس المشكلة واجهتني - فياليت يتم رفع الملفات على الميديافير لسهولة التحميل وسرعته العالية: 

فهذه الدورة من افضل واروع الدورات في شرح الاتوكاد وباحترافيه واسلوب اكثر من رائع فجزا الله 

خيرا المهندس\ محمود عبد الرزاق على هذه الدورة وعلى كل من ساهم في نشرها

*


----------



## united 99 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح جميل جدا بس ياريت تعيد رفعم مره اخرى وتتاكد امن عملهم


----------



## اديب الفهد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*شرح أكثر من رائع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, جزى الله خيرا مهندس محمود عبد الرازق و جزاك الله خيرا أخي على نشرها*​


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا التحميل ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء محمد يسرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر ................


----------



## descovery_2000 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل
يرجى اعادة رفعها
الشرح جيد جدا


----------



## obied allah (3 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت اعد رفع الروابط من اليوم السادس


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (4 ديسمبر 2010)

راجع هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180660.html


----------



## sh2awaa (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى الجمل (13 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يكرمك و يجزيك كل خير


----------



## mahmoud eid (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed wahed (23 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## genius2020 (24 يوليو 2011)

*شرح أكثر من رائع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, جزى الله خيرا مهندس محمود عبد الرازق و جزاك الله خيرا أخي على نشرها*


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

